
Show HN: Website Load Tester/Crawler Electron App - varubi
https://github.com/varubi/load-have-mercy
======
varubi
Still in the early stages, but I am creating it to identify problematic areas
on sites. By design it also only makes requests to URLS that would need to be
generated, basically excluding images, css, js etc.

------
codegladiator
How do I execute this ? npm run/build/dev didn't work.

~~~
varubi
Oh my bad, I have electron installed globally and then in the project root
directory I run

electron .

I'll have to update the devDependencies and read me later.

